# Overseas Travel



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

My Doc took some of mine to Aferica but that was before 911


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

You probably can't take it carry-on because it is liquid and (I'm guessing) more than the 3 oz weight. I got a luggage search, some really weird looks, and a lecture when carrying comb honey, but they finally let me take it (this was a small airport). Checked might be okay.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated! 
I think it will be ok, if it is in the checked baggage.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

(Side note: I told the airport folks that if they were going to confiscate my honey, I wanted to eat the entire thing right there. Wasn't going to let them have my honey!)


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've bought honey from both Spain and Italy in the past year Make sure to put it in checked luggage. They don't seem to use much plastic in their containers so I wrapped the glass in my socks to ensure the were safe. No problem. I also collect beer cans and I do the same with them and transport them full. The entire plane is pressurized so the myth about them explanding is completely unfounded. Be sure to declare it on your customs form and you'll have no troubles.


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Prohibited items*

Honey is on the prohibited items list along with meat and other farm items. If you get a bag search at British airports you will be in trouble, really not worth the trouble, as you can go into any store and buy honey from any where in the world or so it appears. 

Absolute madness!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I bring home honey from all over the world without any problems. I do put it in checked bags. As long as you didn't harvest it yourself (farm prohibition for import), commercially bottled honey should be fine coming in. Going out they don't particularly care as long as it isn't in carry on.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

*Aussies*

There is a total ban on anything honey---bee related in Austrailia. They just aren't willing to allow any trouble to arrive from out there..........very protective.


----------

